
What Is the Mystery Flavor of Dum Dums? - aaronbrethorst
http://mentalfloss.com/article/30823/what-mystery-flavor-dum-dums
======
shalalala
When I was a kid, a Dum Dum rep told me it was a blend between all the
flavors.

